# Will my Edge MOCA bridge work with non-tivo MOCA products?



## gsnassif (Jul 25, 2017)

getting a pool this summer, with a 14foot x20 foot pavilion. I want a flat screen tv under the pavilion with an access point and ethernet ports. I could run one ethernet cable (from my switch in my basement) out there, or a coax cable from my MOCA compatible splitter (again, from my basement). 

If I run coax out there, can I just buy one MOCA adapter...like the goCoax 2.5 product? Will the new MOCA adapter communicate with my Tivo Edge MOCA bridge? I'm not necessarily thinking of adding a VOX for outside use, just want to hook up an Access Point or something to have a better outdoor wifi signal and a possible hard wired ethernet cable to connect to a Roku or Android TV device.

Or should I buy 2 goCoax devices and turn off the "bridge" feature on my Tivo Edge because the goCoax is faster (2.5 vs 2.0)? Can I turn off the "bridge" feature on my tivo?


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

My bolt works fine with other moca. You can turn off tivo moca bridge. I think the moca speed will be limited by the slowest device on the moca network...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gsnassif said:


> Or should I buy 2 goCoax devices and turn off the "bridge" feature on my Tivo Edge because the goCoax is faster (2.5 vs 2.0)? Can I turn off the "bridge" feature on my tivo?


That'd be the way I'd go. Disable MoCA on the EDGE in favor of a standalone MoCA 2.5 adapter as the main MoCA/Ethernet bridge.

Note, also, that the EDGE is standard MoCA 2.0 (not bonded), so offers a shared 400 Mbps throughput vs the 2000 Mbps shared throughput of MoCA 2.5.


----------

